# breeding pen



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

My roosters have reached sexual maturity. I have seen both crowing and mating hens. With this I have decided my best bet is to have a breeding pen/rooster bachelor pad.
I am looking for a bit of insight on what I am going to need in order for things to be the best for the rooster who is locked in the pen. 
I typically free range my chickens, with the exception of young birds and during winter time. I would hate being locked up while my friend were free to do as they will so I want to make sure its a sweet set up.
I want to isolate certain hens so I can hatch their eggs and work towards my idea of the perfect colorado chicken for my area. 
Any advice is greatly appreciated, as well as suggetsions or questions i did not answer


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Either keep hens with him that you're going to breed or create a bachelor pad with all the Roos and no hens. Chickens, regardless of gender, really dislike being alone. How big you'd make this pen depends on the amount of birds you want to keep in it, and if they'll have access to the outside.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What Fiere said about the set up. Most serious breeders will keep hens in one area and all of the roosters in another. When its time for breeding they put a rooster in with the hens.


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

You can also alternate days on free ranging. Pen A goes out on Monday and pen B goes out on Tuesday. You can also have pen A go out in the morning and pen B in the afternoon. That way all can enjoy some free time.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

have both coops share the same run. slide down doors to alternate the days.. i like this idea very much. this would also allow me to build a solid roof over the run for winter.
I would like to have 8-10 hens and 2 roos. with a booster amount in my brooder waiting to either be sold or grow up and cycled into the program.
my 4x8 coop did ok this winter with 8 hens and a roo, but i could tell on stormy weeks they would peck at each other. there is also a lot of un used space in the coop, so i may make things a bit different.
this next question will likely get its own post in the appropriate section, but how do I go about making sure a roo knows which coop is his and his hens? locking them in the coop for a while. i mean it couldnt get in the wrong coop if i keep the door closed but just a thought i had
I am thinking about building 2 coops. either a frames of cubes. on either end of the run. I am going to build a roof over the run like an open air barn, this will be walled with hay bales when the snow flies. this way the birds can still get into the run which will be mostly snow free. I may consider placing a barrier in the run so the two flock do not mix, but will cross that bridge as it comes.


----------

